# I'm back!



## Rumpskin

Yipppeeeeeeee!

Did another test in Asda's toilets (couldnt wait until the morning) and got that 2nd line. 

Going to try and get to the doctors tomorrow just to confirm.

Totally stunned and amazed - thought I was out this month.

Please stick little rumpskin.

:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## miel

it will darling!!! so happy for you:)


----------



## amber20

Congrats! That is great news!


----------



## Uvlollypop

yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## bex

Fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Already said it on your other thread, but WOO HOO!!!

Big congratulations hun!

I was really hoping that you were gonna be my CBFM trial buddy too, lol!! Big swot that you are though, you had to go and get bloody pregnant before the trial even started!!!

No, in all seriousness, you really deserve this hun. Have a happy & healthy 9 months!

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations! Happy & Healthy 9! :hugs:

Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## Lilly123

Fantastic news!! Congrats!!:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Stay stuck little Rumpskin 

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/123/123518lvuy3rkxxr.gif


----------



## maddiwatts19

Oh my golly! 
Hunni, i am *SO* happy for you!!
This is the best news!
Good luck at doctors! 
Stick little Rumpy! :D
xxxxxx


----------



## Lu28

Amazing news!!! Congrats hon, see you in First Tri!!!:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG Rumps!!!!!!!

I missed this!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS HUNNI, IM SOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Munchkin

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Oh wow!!! I am so so so pleased for you! It's been a long time coming Rumpskin. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Ahhhh hun thats fab news congratulations!!

Stick little rumpskin bean stick!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Barneyboo

OMG!!! Rumpskin...i thought i was seeing things :dance::dance::yipee::headspin::headspin:Congratulations lovely lady x x x x x :hug::loopy::loopy::loopy::rain::rain:


----------



## The Catster

You just deserve this so much.....ur so nice, u have offered kind help to everyone on BnB....

Now, beany Rump....listen...go get ya toothbrush coz ur in their for 9 months!!!!!

Beautiful news!!!!
xxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## SJK

so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats xx


----------



## Lyns

Awww, happy, sticky days chica! I'm still giggling at you testing in Asda....I'd have come out patting my tun, instead of my back pocket! Hehe! xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

yay :) i am so happppy for u ;) Hopefully i will be joining in 2 weeks;) i ovulate sunday soooo yayyy goood luck hun!


----------



## Tiffers

OOO Stick little sweet baby stick!!! SOOO Happy for you!! Congratulations!!


----------



## tansey

Oh hun, this is so great - i'm sooooooo happy for you! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby.love

A huge congrats hun, Lots of sticky :dust: Have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## bird24

congrats hunny xx


----------



## biteable

Fantastic news,sending you loadsa sticky vibes xx


----------



## Sinead

Congrats

Loads of sticky dust to you xxx


----------



## HAYS

awwww i wana cry,so happy for you chick
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shoeshopper

hey congratulations Rumpskin, sooooooo happy for you - am doing a little happy dance at my desk right now!!

have a healthy 9 months!!!! and keep me a space in first tri!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishing4ababy

huge congrats darling. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh Rumpskin thats FANTASTIC news!!! So happy for you honey - you really deserve it!!

xxx


----------



## baboo

Congratulations xx


----------



## Wobbles

Awwww

FABBY news

Wishing you a happy & healthy one x


----------



## Mamafy

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## destiny27

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Dee_H

OMG,OMG...Oh hun...so happy for you. Praying for a sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Aw congrats!! :hugs: You deserve it xx


----------



## Annaspanna

HUge Congrats hun! xx


----------



## Rumpskin

You ladies are ALL so lovely. Thank you for your kind messages.

Told OH this morning (was not the right time last night) and he was chuffed :cloud9:

Also told my Mum and she is thrilled to be having another grandchild.

Went to the doctors and all being well, I shall be meeting LO on 15 May 2009.

I am a bit dubious about changing my ticker/status as I am only just 4 weeks.

Want to bundle up all you lovelies in TTC and take me with you.

:hug:


----------



## cheryl

Oh wow hun, Congratulations I am so happy for you.
Sending you lots of sticky dust for a sticky little bean. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## TT's

OMG! Only just seem this!!!!

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## journey

Awesome news - congratulations!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## butterflies

YAAAAAAYYYY!!!! Rumpskin, i am sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!! Hope you have a h&h 9 months hun xxxx


----------



## suziep

What brilliant news! So pleased for you xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lyrah

Omg yaaaaay!!!

Congratulations hun, that's wonderful news!!!!:happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## bambikate

Thats fantastic congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## nikky0907

Oh my god! Rumpskin,congratulations! :hugs:

Wonderful news! Lots of sticky dust! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Michy

yay big congrats :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## superp123

Seems I'm the last to know. I couldn't be happier for you hun!! Congrats!!!! :happydance: 
Good luck to you on your pg journey, hope you have a h&h 9. 
P


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh, yes, yes, yes, yes, yeehayes!

CONGRATULATIONS ..... at long last. :happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates huni x


----------



## oOKayOo

wow i have been following your posts for ages and totally missed this! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

OMG, how did i miss this!! Congratulations! So pleased for you hun!! :happydance::dance:

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs:

Simone xxx


----------



## Brockie

WOWWEEEEE!!! congrats hon! great news and enjoy it xxxx:happydance:


----------



## carmen

Great News ... i had to come over and congratulate you, after seeing it on your ticker on one of your replies to a post.


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrittBS

YAY!!! congrats! I am so so very happy for you! I'm sorry I didn't see it sooner but I don't have inernet access, so I don't get to get on here very often. I hope you have a very sticky and happy nine months! Good Luck!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Rumpskin. That is fantastic news!

xxx


----------



## Farie

*Congratulations* honey, so so so so pleased for you :hug:


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! i know CBFM work but now I'm really beliving it! so happy for u:happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Belle

really pleased 4u, congrats hun. xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun


----------



## ladymilly

oh hun i only just saw this now. i'm soooooooooooooo happy for you!! congratulations!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chellebelle

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsF

Have been out of the loop for a wee while, fantastic news to come back to! Many congrats hun, have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! Yay!!!!

x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Capuru

Hurra!! Congrats!!! :dance::happydance:


----------



## Kaelia67

Oh my goodness!! I popped on to see how everyone was doing and saw this thread! I am sooo pleased for you!!! Massive Massive congrat's and huge :hug: to you xxx


----------



## katix333

congrats xxx


----------

